# Massive poplar trees



## 056 kid (Oct 25, 2008)

So i am rideing around with a friend and get dropped off at my friends friends house(I have never been there) abd there is mabe 8 acres of MASSSSIVE poplars and im sure some other brands.
What caught my attension was what has got to be a 54''er by the street.BUT there is one about 350 yds away that i know is taller and im allmost sure fatter. I want to take my tape over there and doo some measuring!!
NEVER SEEN ANY TIMBER THIS BIG EAST!!!!!

Ans my friends friends parents own the land:chainsawguy: Now just to do some convincing!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you sure they aren't Cottonwood, those get 50" plus easy. What's the location?


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 26, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Are you sure they aren't Cottonwood, those get 50" plus easy. What's the location?





YEAYA dude!!.. I cut timber 4 a living.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I forgot, VA > Lynchburg > boonsboro > off old forest road > strait city!!!!!!


----------



## deeker (Oct 26, 2008)

Cottonwood makes great trailer decking.....I cut a lot of it down. And haul it to my mill (or the mill to the trees). And cut away. The neat thing about cottonwood for stucture, is it is light weight. But not rot resistant. We treat it and it lasts a long time. 

We resawed some old timbers/beams from a barn here in Utah, it was over 85years old. The wood looked great!!!

Kevin


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 26, 2008)

056, I hear ya. A stand like that, cutting by the mbf, now there you can get some wood on the ground. 
Better wait for me. 

Best yet, you can get em limbed and topped before they hit the ground!

Gotta love cutting through a stand of nice poplar. Golden.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 27, 2008)

deeker said:


> Cottonwood makes great trailer decking.....I cut a lot of it down. And haul it to my mill (or the mill to the trees). And cut away. The neat thing about cottonwood for stucture, is it is light weight. But not rot resistant. We treat it and it lasts a long time.
> 
> We resawed some old timbers/beams from a barn here in Utah, it was over 85years old. The wood looked great!!!
> 
> Kevin




=====

COTTONWOOD ?????:jawdrop:


----------



## RPM (Oct 27, 2008)

056 kid said:


> So i am rideing around with a friend and get dropped off at my friends friends house(I have never been there) abd there is mabe 8 acres of MASSSSIVE poplars and im sure some other brands.
> What caught my attension was what has got to be a 54''er by the street.BUT there is one about 350 yds away that i know is taller and im allmost sure fatter. I want to take my tape over there and doo some measuring!!
> NEVER SEEN ANY TIMBER THIS BIG EAST!!!!!
> 
> Ans my friends friends parents own the land:chainsawguy: Now just to do some convincing!!!



Well, not that I didn't't believe you....but I thought cottonwood at first too......but 54" popular (aspen?) in BC is probably not unheard of either. I checked our (BC) big tree registry and the largest trembling aspen on record was 50" down in the south of the province and there were lots of 45 inchers recorded up north. So given the difference in latitudes and length of growing seasons why not ...and like everyone is here is thinking....pictures...pictures.

Anyways, convince your friends family that they are danger trees and will probably blow over in the next big storm that blows thru and they gotta come down pronto and that you'd be more than willing to help out a friend.....


----------



## Bearcreek (Oct 27, 2008)

Im guessing hes talking about tulip poplars. Everybody just calls them poplar in my area. Thats what its sold as in the lumber store.


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 27, 2008)

back in the day there were yellow or tulip poplars up to 9' across and ~160' tall...so there were some hooters. Ive cut some 4'+ footers here in IL that were over well over 100' tall...they sure are fun

056 we need some pics


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 27, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> back in the day there were yellow or tulip poplars up to 9' across and ~160' tall...so there were some hooters. Ive cut some 4'+ footers here in IL that were over well over 100' tall...they sure are fun
> 
> 056 we need some pics




Your rite. I need to break down and get a camera.
I keep dumping dough into my 250R and have aspirations of buying a rifle. What should i be looking at $$ wise for a good digital camera??


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 27, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Your rite. I need to break down and get a camera.
> I keep dumping dough into my 250R and have aspirations of buying a rifle. What should i be looking at $$ wise for a good digital camera??



$180-250

what do you need a rifle for that a saw can't kill?


----------



## slowp (Oct 28, 2008)

My little one was around $120 and cameras are going down in price. What is important for the woods is to have one that will fit in your pocket. I wish my little camera would snap faster. Maybe a more expensive one will? I miss a lot of good pictures with it because it takes a while to do what the digital cameras do.


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, so what kind of polar are we talking about. I've been around two kinds but I'm sure the word poplar covers a lot of ground. 

Yes, pics would be nice but I also plead guilty to not being able to post pictures.

I cut a bunch of Lombady Poplars for my brother in law. They were all right around 5' on the stump. A truly horrid tree. I had to climb some to put a line in them and they are miserable to climb. Worthless for anything. Anyone that plants them should have their head examined


----------



## bighugetrees (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lombady Poplars*

Took two down for a friend about 5 years ago. After the bottom 30' was on the ground, I remember having to hold the saw at or above my head to buck in to pieces that were movable. I am 6'5''. Guessing they were about 5 feet across or more.


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 29, 2008)

these would be tulip or yellow poplars. very nice trees, good growth form and fun to cut.

_Magnoliaceae Lirrodendron tulipifera_ is the latin if i remember correctly


----------



## corsair4360 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Poplar Identification*

Without a picture several tree species are called poplars in different parts of the country. The good news is that they are fairly easy to tell apart. One is valuable as lumber, the other two are used as lumber locally but not as a prominent wood in the lumber business. 

Tulip Tree or yellow poplar (I have heard both used) is a very tall prominent tree in the southeast, widely used for cabinet interiors. I have seen it planted across the US, but is natural in the southeast and is highly valued for veneer and hardwood. The leaves are broad, and in general (when viewed from the leaf stem form a t with the top of the "t" attached to the stem. The scientific name is Liriodendron tulipifera. The tree can reach 150 feet tall and up to 7 feet in diameter. Typically they grow with nice straight tall boles (trunks) that are clear for many feet up (I have seen 100 feet clear).

The other one is a tall tree often planted and escaped which is very tall, has little branching outward used in windbreaks, etc. Lombardy poplar wood is hard, much harder than the yellow poplar and is very different in appearance standing. The leaf is simple delta shaped with a serrated margin like a hand saw teeth. Commonly planted in windbreaks in the west, it is a short lived tree. This one has branches all over but they all point up and are not large. In general the tree is tall and not branching out, hence its use in windbreaks.

Cottonwoods are another one that can be called a poplar, depending upon the location and local names. I have heard them called poplar's by locals in some parts of the US. These also have a serrated margin leaf and are delta shaped. These trees have broad crowns, lots of lateral branches that can get large. In the western US, these trees often grow near water and are a sign of underground water in many places.

A picture would make it much easier to help identify the trees.


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 29, 2008)

yellow poplar









cottonwood


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 29, 2008)

I guarantee you 056's talking about yellow (aka tulip) poplar. Just like he said. 100% sure. He's and appalchian cutter. We know what a polar is.

You wanna kill the mbf for a day, cut through a stand of good poplar. Good to save for a Friday. Or a Monday, to swamp the landing.


----------



## masiman (Oct 29, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Sorry I forgot, VA > Lynchburg > boonsboro > off old forest road > strait city!!!!!!



Is it somewhere on this chunk of map? Just curious what a tree that big looks like from a satellite picture.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 29, 2008)

YES!! on sedgewick drive off of cranehill drive. If you where to go the end of sedgewick,turn around, pass lark road and stop at the end of that little strait away, on the left..


----------



## masiman (Oct 30, 2008)

056 kid said:


> YES!! on sedgewick drive off of cranehill drive. If you where to go the end of sedgewick,turn around, pass lark road and stop at the end of that little strait away, on the left..



I'm guessing it is about the middle of this pic. Maybe those trees just to the south of the bend in Sedgewick (where Lark meets Sedgwick). I was hoping it would really stand out, but not that I can tell. Maybe we'll see a little hole there when they retake the pic in a few years :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember, cottonwood has that icky smell.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 30, 2008)

what kinda icky smell? 

i've never cut one... but we have some hooters here (so some people tell me)

but i've only seen 3' DBH


----------



## oharatree (Oct 30, 2008)

southeast pennsylvania is littered with ENORMOUS tulip poplars. Actually most of the biggest tulip poplarsa in the east are found there.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 30, 2008)

I cut some 3 to 4'' tulip poplars in Natural bridge VA last winter. Also some very nice white pine, ash and oak, but the poplars where the biggest. They where out on a small peninsula that the creek that carved the bridge surrounded.
It is somthing to think that President JW plus many more historical moguls surely saw thoes old trees upon visiting!!!


----------



## slowp (Oct 30, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> what kinda icky smell?
> 
> i've never cut one... but we have some hooters here (so some people tell me)
> 
> but i've only seen 3' DBH



It's just well, icky.


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 30, 2008)

Piss.....good old dehydrated piss is what cottonwood smells like


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 31, 2008)

Not to be confused with piss oak (aka scarlet) , which smells like cat pee.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 31, 2008)

Appalachian Red Oak smells like vomit when cut...


----------



## RPM (Oct 31, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> Not to be confused with piss oak (aka scarlet) , which smells like cat pee.



Dead, dry Alpine fir - (_Abies lasiocarpa_) also smells like cat piss. Nasty stuff


----------



## corsair4360 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Alpine Fir - Stinky*

The alpine fir trees when burned in a fire are really bad... I agree. Worst smelling wood I have been around, in the west, east, and south.


----------



## RPM (Oct 31, 2008)

When my dad was logging in the winter (and they would be in high elevation spruce - balsam stands) he would drag in whatever dead snags for firewood if we we're low - usually in March. Man that stuff stunk....bone dry...but stink to high heaven!


----------

